# Left Ventricular Dysfunction



## gprudhoe (Feb 20, 2015)

I am doing a cardiac cath report with a severely impaired left ventricular function and moderately elevated filling pressures.  What would you use as an I-9 code for this?  Our encoder is pointing us to 429.9.  The cardiologist also states evidence of ichemic cardiomyopathy.  Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Ann Lukowski (Feb 20, 2015)

I agree with the 429.9 for the left ventricular dysfunction and 414.8 for the ischemic cardiomyopathy


----------



## SDAlward (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree as well I use 429.9 for left ventricular dysfunction but I would not code 414.8 for ischemic cardiomyopathy anything that states "evidence of" I usually leave out because it doesn't necessarily mean they have it


----------



## coder49 (Apr 16, 2015)

I agree with the 429.9 only.


----------

